# Dawn Beach Club - St Maarten



## winnipiseogee

Just got notice from II that my vacation at the end of April was canceled.  

I completely understand the cancellation.  It is terrible that the devastation was so bad that they already know they won't re-open this season.


----------



## Candace Shaw

Hi Winnie, 

I am looking for more info on DBC as an owner, but didn't get that message. Were you renting the DBC through II or are you an owner? 

I'm getting concerned by the lack of communication from corporate.

Thank you!


----------



## pedro47

The resort was in the eye of the storm according to USA Today  newspaper Sept 7, 2017.
The resort website is reporting that the resort is closed until future  notice.

Please read the St Marteen Newspaper (SMN) for the most up to date information about the island.


----------



## winnipiseogee

I was exchanging into it through II.  When I spoke with II they said that had not gotten a cancellation notice from the resort itself.  They were just anticipating the cancellations and offering up a free trade.  For what its worth I was really impressed with how helpful II was.


----------



## Spanky67

I'm a new owner of a timeshare at the Westin Dawn Beach and not getting information about how damaged they are.  Still paying for the timeshare.  I inquired about this but was told my loan payments were still in force and I am still a timeshare owner.  Does anyone out there have any advice regarding this situation?  I understand that they will be closed indefinitely but have not been given any information yet.


----------



## classiclincoln

What do you want them to do?  If you have a car loan and it needs repair, don't you still have to make the loan payments while it's in the shop?


----------



## pedro47

The Dawn Resort will be completely restored. It is own by Westin correct. Your faith in Westin is very, very weak in my opinion.


----------



## dioxide45

pedro47 said:


> The Dawn Resort will be completely restored. It is own by Westin correct. Your faith in Westin is very, very weak in my opinion.


The Dawn Beach Club is associated with the Westin Dawn Beach Resort and Spa, but it is really an independant resort. It is in no way associated with the West and Sheraton Timeshare brand that is owned by Vistana and ILG. I don't know the legalities behind the Dawn Beach Club timeshare, but I suspect it was a joint venture between an investor and perhaps the owner of the Westin hotel that is in Sint Maartin. Westin, Starwood and Marriott don't usually own the properties, they license or manage properties that are owned by others.


----------



## pedro47

dioxide45, thanks for the correction and correct information. My friend on St. Maartin, email me Sunday night and stated the island is in very bad shape. Travel by auto is very limited, the best travel is by walking or by scooter, if you have gas that is not tainted.
He is saying that the people needs help and money to rebuild.


----------



## taterhed

Penny Hargreaves said:


> I'm a new owner of a timeshare at the Westin Dawn Beach and not getting information about how damaged they are.  Still paying for the timeshare.  I inquired about this but was told my loan payments were still in force and I am still a timeshare owner.  Does anyone out there have any advice regarding this situation?  I understand that they will be closed indefinitely but have not been given any information yet.



The answer to your question is the same as always:  You signed a legal obligation and that has not changed (you'll be notified if it does).  If you choose not to honor the agreement, you'll be penalized via collectors, credit impacts and potential judgements (less likely). 

If you want to know the legalities and impacts of the loss of use/force majeure etc.... check the contract you signed or someone here could help you find a copy.  The terms will be spelled out in the contract. 

Sorry for your loss, but not nearly as sorry as I am for the poor people who have lost their homes, their livelihood, their possessions and worse.


----------



## Spanky67

Rob.  I too am extremely sorry for the people on the island who lost way worse that me. And doing my part in how I can help.  I am well aware of the contract and legalities.  I did want some other feed back and information.  I am not alone in this.  I have read others who are also just in the process of purchasing timeshares and was inquiring as to what others were and were not doing.  If you are a timeshare owner I would assume you too would be concerned if your area/timeshare was affected. Penny


----------



## taterhed

Penny Hargreaves said:


> Rob.  I too am extremely sorry for the people on the island who lost way worse that me. And doing my part in how I can help.  I am well aware of the contract and legalities.  I did want some other feed back and information.  I am not alone in this.  I have read others who are also just in the process of purchasing timeshares and was inquiring as to what others were and were not doing.  If you are a timeshare owner I would assume you too would be concerned if your area/timeshare was affected. Penny


I apologize if I misread your tone, and yes, I too would be very concerned. I understand your worries and the monetary value of it. Just gonna have to wait and see… I do think it's entirely possible and they decided not to rebuild some of the timeshares and resorts in the islands. Of course, I have no idea about your particular resort ; it's probably likely to be restored and rebuilt and back in operating in a relatively short amount of time. IMHO

 Sadly, there isn't much good news for Puerto Rico and the islands these days

Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Candace Shaw

winnipiseogee said:


> I was exchanging into it through II.  When I spoke with II they said that had not gotten a cancellation notice from the resort itself.  They were just anticipating the cancellations and offering up a free trade.  For what its worth I was really impressed with how helpful II was.




Hello again Winnie,

Earlier this week, all owners at DBC received a letter from Corporate stating that after insurance review and discussion with investors, they will move forward in rebuilding the DBC timeshares. The tentative date of completion is summer 2019 however that is very tentatively given the situation. 

There is a Facebook group for timeshare owners on Facebook and many of us are communicating there. I'm a regular Interval exchanger and hope that you find a replacement trade that is as amazing as Dawn Beach Club and that you will come visit DBC on SXM after it is back up and running again.

We were concerned about the lack of communication from corporate especially since it is located stateside, but we're glad to hear that they met with insurance and were going to continue with renovations. 

For other owners watching or commenting on this thread, please find the owners group on Facebook. It is for owners ONLY. We've been talking with each other, discussing ways to help the staff during this exceptionally chaotic and stressful time for them, and just sharing in our love for this resort.


----------



## Candace Shaw

Spanky67 said:


> I'm a new owner of a timeshare at the Westin Dawn Beach and not getting information about how damaged they are.  Still paying for the timeshare.  I inquired about this but was told my loan payments were still in force and I am still a timeshare owner.  Does anyone out there have any advice regarding this situation?  I understand that they will be closed indefinitely but have not been given any information yet.



Hi there. If you are in Facebook, I recommend going the owners ONLY group for Dawn Beach Club owners. More of us are joining each day and we are holding a lot ofeaningful discussions on all the various issues that have come from these hurricanes. 

I also would like to report that all staff from DBC are safe, alive, and accounted for. Some of us continue to keep in touch with them albeit electricity and wireless signals are spotty at best if existent at all.


----------



## Candace Shaw

dioxide45 said:


> The Dawn Beach Club is associated with the Westin Dawn Beach Resort and Spa, but it is really an independant resort. It is in no way associated with the West and Sheraton Timeshare brand that is owned by Vistana and ILG. I don't know the legalities behind the Dawn Beach Club timeshare, but I suspect it was a joint venture between an investor and perhaps the owner of the Westin hotel that is in Sint Maartin. Westin, Starwood and Marriott don't usually own the properties, they license or manage properties that are owned by others.




Correct. DBC is not owned by Westin and is not affiliated with Westin timeshares or Marriott which recently purchased the Westin brand about 2+ years ago. 

DBC is its own entity and is owned by Babitbay Development Company which is owned by Columbia Sussex corporation. Babitbay has an agreement with Westin for DBC timeshare owners to use the pool, restaurants, and have access to all accommodations at the Westin hotel including the spa, exercise room, and concierge services. DBC owners were told the Westin is still awaiting decision pending insurance evaluation on whether they will rebuild or not. 

Check out the DBC owners Facebook group for more info.


----------



## RNCollins

*Some pictures of the Dawn Beach Club:
Pictures from Facebook:




dawn4 by cponsolle, on Flickr




dawn2 by cponsolle, on Flickr




dawn3 by cponsolle, on Flickr




dawn1 by cponsolle, on Flickr




dawn by cponsolle, on Flickr
*


----------



## pedro47

Wow! This resort looks liked a war zone after many bombshells struck  their targets.

I pray the insurance company and the developers will do the right things for their owners and their employees.


----------



## pedro47

St. Maarten as of today has open the island back open to the cruise ship industry.


----------



## forrest6748

winnipiseogee said:


> Just got notice from II that my vacation at the end of April was canceled.
> 
> I completely understand the cancellation.  It is terrible that the devastation was so bad that they already know they won't re-open this season.



For those who have not seen this :


Hurricane Irma Update #2

November 29, 2017

Dear Dawn Beach Owners,   

We have been very busy in St. Maarten at the Dawn Beach Club.  It has now been a little
more than two months since Hurricane Irma caused major devastation to the island, the
Dawn Beach Club, and the Westin Dawn Beach Resort. Since that time we have
mobilized a force of approximately sixty local staff and a team of specialized support
staff from the United States to begin the effort of cleaning, demolishing and securing
the property.  They have been hard at work since the end of October and have made
great progress. 
The property is clean, organized and safe now.  Our pool area has also been cleaned up and is being prepared for
reopening. 

The demolishing of the interior of the buildings will still take many months.  In the near future we
will be ordering materials, securing contractors and beginning the reconstruction of the Dawn
Beach Club.  Although there are still many unknowns regarding the time frame to reopen, we are confident that we will be open for
business by summer of 2019, if not before. 


Amenities will include pool and beach furniture, umbrellas, a Fitness Studio,  pre arrival concierge to assist with food and beverage
shopping requests, Sunday evening Managers Reception, live poolside entertainment Monday and Friday afternoons, and Wednesday Night
S’mores on the Beach. 

Within the next few months we will share information regarding the Westin St Maarten Dawn Beach Resort as we receive it. 

Many of you have asked about donations to the needy. We are busy now salvaging
dishes, cutlery, glasses, linens,  amenities, and table clothes, We will be
donating the items to the White and Yellow Cross (St. Martin Seniors
Home),  St. Maarten Medical Center, Safe Haven, Mental Health, Turning
Point, and the I Can Foundation (Children’s home). 

Wishing all of our extended Dawn Beach Club Family Happy Holidays!


----------



## Ripley6

Last week we, owners of DBC weeks, received a lengthy third report on the the Timeshare units with a promise the next update would have information about the adjacent hotel that DBC share facilities with, pool, beach amenities ect. The Westin hotel property and Dawn Beach Club have the same owner, the Hotel has been a franchise of Westin. The owner, Columbia Sussex, owns about 40 full services hotels, mostly Marriott brands. I think DBC is its only TS. 

The owners are in the process of gutting to the studs both the hotel and DBC units, the update a number of pictures of work already done and spreadsheets units expected interior demo completion. Promised availability of 2 of the DBC buildings is April '19. 

Most of the interior damage and need for the total interior rebuild was because of the extended period without power and thus climate control. 

Hopefully all will go to plan.


----------



## jhac007

Ripley62 said:


> Last week we, owners of DBC weeks, received a lengthy third report on the the Timeshare units with a promise the next update would have information about the adjacent hotel that DBC share facilities with, pool, beach amenities ect. The Westin hotel property and Dawn Beach Club have the same owner, the Hotel has been a franchise of Westin. The owner, Columbia Sussex, owns about 40 full services hotels, mostly Marriott brands. I think DBC is its only TS.
> 
> The owners are in the process of gutting to the studs both the hotel and DBC units, the update a number of pictures of work already done and spreadsheets units expected interior demo completion. Promised availability of 2 of the DBC buildings is April '19.
> 
> Most of the interior damage and need for the total interior rebuild was because of the extended period without power and thus climate control.
> 
> Hopefully all will go to plan.




We traded into Dawn Beach Club a few years ago and really liked the resort.  If I recall correctly most of the resort (if not all) was solar powered and it was apparent from higher elevations of the extensive solar systems all across the roof tops.  Did these systems get totally destroyed and if so one would assume that the replacement systems are state of the art, high tech?


----------



## Ripley6

jhac007 said:


> We traded into Dawn Beach Club a few years ago and really liked the resort.  If I recall correctly most of the resort (if not all) was solar powered and it was apparent from higher elevations of the extensive solar systems all across the roof tops.  Did these systems get totally destroyed and if so one would assume that the replacement systems are state of the art, high tech?



The solar panels were only on the Westin Hotel buildings, in recent picture they have been removed I’d assume as part of roof repair and building rewiring. The problem with solar panels in a storm/ high wind area is they have tremendous up lift, though it looked like in post storm photos most reminded on the roof. 

But I seppect that's not your point. There very likely were just simply not enough capacity in the best case to support A/C demand. The electric demand of A/C that time of year for a building of that volume would take many times the size PV panel system. photos showed maybe 20% of the panels missing with likely a large number damaged and of course there was no over night storage. The missing and damaged panels would be not be a problem if the usage was DC, like on a sail boat, but with AC once 10% to 20% of panels are not producing current the entire system is off line because it can’t produce voltage needed to feed 110v or 220v system (on the Dutch side 110v). The panels are wire in series and in parallel, to both give sufficient voltage to convert to Usable AC then to have capacity to offset some of the electric bill. That is depending on how it’s set up AC system are not tremendously durable system on to of that the panels make perfect wings in high wing aside from not deal with flying debris impact very well. I had to laugh when people said large scale solar was a perfect hurricane prep electric alternatives. Entire hillsides of solar panels were blown away on both USVI and PR. They,re great with battery back up for emergency lighting and device charging in a disaster kit and temp large scale systems can be moved in post storm. But betting on a large scale system to weather a storm and be usable in the near term afterwards is foolish


----------



## jhac007

Ripley62 said:


> The solar panels were only on the Westin Hotel buildings, in recent picture they have been removed I’d assume as part of roof repair and building rewiring. The problem with solar panels in a storm/ high wind area is they have tremendous up lift, though it looked like in post storm photos most reminded on the roof.
> 
> But I seppect that's not your point. There very likely were just simply not enough capacity in the best case to support A/C demand. The electric demand of A/C that time of year for a building of that volume would take many times the size PV panel system. photos showed maybe 20% of the panels missing with likely a large number damaged and of course there was no over night storage. The missing and damaged panels would be not be a problem if the usage was DC, like on a sail boat, but with AC once 10% to 20% of panels are not producing current the entire system is off line because it can’t produce voltage needed to feed 110v or 220v system (on the Dutch side 110v). The panels are wire in series and in parallel, to both give sufficient voltage to convert to Usable AC then to have capacity to offset some of the electric bill. That is depending on how it’s set up AC system are not tremendously durable system on to of that the panels make perfect wings in high wing aside from not deal with flying debris impact very well. I had to laugh when people said large scale solar was a perfect hurricane prep electric alternatives. Entire hillsides of solar panels were blown away on both USVI and PR. They,re great with battery back up for emergency lighting and device charging in a disaster kit and temp large scale systems can be moved in post storm. But betting on a large scale system to weather a storm and be usable in the near term afterwards is foolish




Great response!


----------



## RNCollins

Update from the Dawn Beach Club posted on the Simply SXM Facebook group:

“Greetings to all DBC owners, families, and friends!

Hopefully 2018 is off to a great start for all of you!

We realize that you have had many concerns about your “beach house” in St Maarten...A little piece of paradise that we have all come to know and love.

Please allow us to start with some good news that we understand has been an important matter of interest for many of our owners. The Dawn Beach Club is fully insured and our insurance companies have been very cooperative in advancing funds for this disaster. To date we have spent more than $5,000,000 on clean up, demolition, emergency costs and other ancillary costs.

We know that a potential special assessment has been a concern for a few owners and we can say that, at this time, there is not ANY special assessment to be made to our owners as a result of this disaster. We have been working with Architects, Engineers and Designers to provide a better product than before; one that will better withstand a storm of this magnitude in the future. We are so confident in the progress that we have made so far, that we are moving the occupancy date up to April 1, 2019 for the rebuilt units of building A and B.

The plan to open Buildings A and Building B is the best choice due to the power systems in place that have buildings A and B connected to the same supply and building C&D on a separate supply. Building C will be open for check in, parking and the Fitness Studio as the units are being rebuilt. We should have definitive information regarding the fate of the adjacent Westin Dawn Beach Resort and Spa by our next update. The beautiful two level pool has been checked on by its original designer and will be fully operational for the use of DBC guests.

We are also happy to provide some more information re- garding the work and progress on site so far. We are cur- rently still in the "demolition phase." Crews on site are hard at work demolishing the interiors of all the Dawn Beach Club units. Furniture, fixtures, walls, floors, ceilings and damaged electrical must all be removed. In addition roof- ers have begun to work on securing and patching the
roofs. As of mid-January demolition, cleaning and removal on Building A has been completed and work is continuing on the other buildings. The demolition phase is expected to be completed by May at which time we will be able to move on to rebuilding and making the Dawn Beach Club even better than it was before.

Our experts and long term associates are working full time and are dedicated to the cleanup, restoration and rebuild- ing of Dawn Beach Club aiming to return as the number one vacation home in St Maarten. Our goal is not only to reopen by April 1, 2019 but to rebuild and reopen by doing it right. After all...Our team plans to welcome home our extended family for many years to come...It doesn’t surprise us that even today, photos taken from the Dawn Beach area that we sit on are being used to promote the island worldwide. We are all very fortunate knowing that there is no better view than from the doorsteps of Dawn Beach Club.

We hope to have a story board put together to share with everyone by April. We have been in close contact with both the Tourism Officials and Corporate stakeholders in St Maarten and pride ourselves to operate with integrity.

Factual information that we are proud to share about the Friendly Island includes the following:
• Cruise ships have resumed port calls to St Maarten... Royal Caribbean, MSC, Viking Sea, Marella Cruises.
• West Jet Airlines resumes weekly operations April 28.
• Jet Blue is starting service from Minneapolis through
Boston.
•Jet Blue Operating Daily Flights from JFK.
• American will be adding extra daily flights to its one daily flight from Miami.
• Delta operating daily from Atlanta.
• Orient Beach, Grand Case and Marigot plans to rebuild
with stronger building permit policies in place.
• Restaurants back in Service...Toppers, Beirut, Lee’s Roadside, Bombay Bites, Sale and Pepe, Little Jeru- sulem, Holland House, Green House and more. For fine dining you can visit Spiga or Chef Dino Jagtia- ni (former owner of Rare and Temptations)at the Rockland Estate.
• Land Based activities including the Rain Forest, ATV Tours, Jeep Safaris are 80% back in business.
• Sea based activities are 64% operational such as snor- keling trips and charters.
• 90% of the shops have reopened on Front and Back Street in downtown Phillipsburg.
• The Heineken Regatta is taking place this March in St. Maarten with full confidence and support in the resilience of the St.
Maarten people to make it a successful celebrated event.

Thank you all for your ongoing patience as we strive to make the Dawn Beach Club better than ever. As always we appreciate all the kind words and support that you have shown before, during and after Irma’s visit.

Warm, tropical regards, Babitbay Beach Development”


----------



## DannyTS

i hope they will rebuild the resorts using some of the hurricane resistant techniques and materials. It does not make sense to rebuild every few years, especially if these events become more frequent and more vicious.


----------



## turkel

Will this timeshare be rebuilt?

I don't believe they met their April 2019 partial opening.


----------



## pedro47

We were on a Celebrity Cruise Lines excursion in February of this year and this resort needed lots of repairs. There is a shortage of skilled construction workers and building materials on the island.


----------



## turkel

I I now has getaways to this resort available, I can’t imagine they are rebuilt already. Has anyone seen this resort lately?


----------



## turkel

On more research it seems there are 2 buildings open with pool renovations complete. The Westin is not open.


----------

